# New Chemi-Pure Green



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

Chemi-Pure just came out with Chemi-Pure Green, which is supposed to be for planted tanks (does not strip out micro/macro nutrients). I'm going to give it a try in my 65 gallon planted discus tank. I already do 50% weekly WC's, but I figure it can't hurt if it helps my water quality deteriorate less between WC's.

Is anyone else trying it out yet?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The odds on this material being of benefit to a planted tank are probably less than 1 in 10. It is activated charcoal with a few additives. At best you would have to replace it every few days to continue to get any benefit from it. At worst, it is just activated charcoal with inert additions, so it would be a completely needless expense.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

TexMoHoosier said:


> ... but I figure it can't hurt if it helps my water quality deteriorate less between WC's. ...


I am in total agreement with the excellent post by @Hoppy. 

You right in that it's not going to hurt anything, but consider that you'll also need to buy the product, so it's hurting in the sense that it's using up money that could be spent on other things. 

Personally I consider all the Chemipure productsvery expensive for what you get, so I would only recommend them when there is no other way.


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

With this tank, I had been doing 1 50% WC weekly and 1 or 2 small ones (~25%, sometimes 50%, in between), but about half of the time I'm only getting in 1 50% WC per week. I got some Chemi-Pure Green off amazon and dropped it in my sump after doing my 50% WC yesterday. I'll probably still try to get a small mid-week WC in, but regardless, if my water is not crystal clear next Saturday (and with no plant nutrient deficiency issues), I think I will declare it a failure. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

If you seek crystal clear water, perhaps all you need is finer media in your filter to polish the water. Some get confused that finer media like polyester fiber reduces the flow and that this is bad. It's not really because good filtration is about how well we filter water, not how fast it's pushed through filter media. As a matter of fact, a slower flow is often a sign that [even] more impurities will be trapped.
Then again...

If super crystal clear water is what your after, I'm remembering a vortex diatom filter I had back in the 70's. Periodic use made the water incredibly glassy pure... almost like it wasn't even there. These days I'm considering Marineland's Magnum Polishing Internal Canister Filter as paired with a micron cartridge and diatomaceous earth, I think it would be a huge asset in the weekly water change/cleanup process. This filter also has an internal core that accepts 'chemical' media so you could use short term carbon or resin products. 
I'm thinking that I'd use it for a few hours following the WWC and tank cleanup to polish the water, before dosing with ferts and the like.

Note: This is not a review as I do not yet own this product and I have no personal knowledge of it's performance. Also, I have no affiliation past or present with Marineland. It's just a product that I've seen that looks interesting to me.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

AbbeysDad said:


> ...
> If super crystal clear water is what your after, I'm remembering a vortex diatom filter I had back in the 70's. Periodic use made the water incredibly glassy pure... almost like it wasn't even there. ...


Vortex Diatom filters are still available and almost identical to the product sold many years ago. I use a Diatom XL for "mucking out" my larger tanks. You can see them here (offsite) - DIATOM Model "D-1" Filter and DIATOM Model "XL" Filter

Shop around though because you may find a better price on some other site. 

Vortex also maintains a full inventory of parts for these filters, so if you have an old one from "way back when", you can usually get the parts to make it fully operational.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

@DaveK - Yes, but the filter I mentioned seems very versatile and is about $45.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

AbbeysDad said:


> @DaveK - Yes, but the filter I mentioned seems very versatile and is about $45.


To this I would say, if you want a filter, get a filter. If you want a water polishing device, get a Diatom Filter. Yes, the product your looking at is inexpensive, but it's not even in the same class as a Diatom Filter, or a good quality filter such as an Eheim or Fluval. Like everything else you get what you pay for. 

To give you an example, My Diatom XL is about 30 years old, and while it has has some replacement parts, it still works just fine. I doubt you'll get that out of the item your looking at.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

DaveK said:


> To this I would say, if you want a filter, get a filter. If you want a water polishing device, get a Diatom Filter.


I'm not sure we need to spend $150~ to merely polish water...but each to his own.


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

Clear water is certainty desirable, but it's really the removal of organics for the health of the discus and plants I'm after. 

It's been just shy of 2 weeks and I'm happy so far. The water looks good, my discus are very vibrant and happy and my plants are doing well. The big thing I'm interested to find out here is how long this stuff lasts...


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

TexMoHoosier said:


> Clear water is certainty desirable, but it's really the removal of organics for the health of the discus and plants I'm after.
> 
> It's been just shy of 2 weeks and I'm happy so far. The water looks good, my discus are very vibrant and happy and my plants are doing well. The big thing I'm interested to find out here is how long this stuff lasts...



What happened?
Any updates to share?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

TexMoHoosier said:


> Clear water is certainty desirable, but it's really the removal of organics for the health of the discus and plants I'm after.
> 
> It's been just shy of 2 weeks and I'm happy so far. The water looks good, my discus are very vibrant and happy and my plants are doing well. The big thing I'm interested to find out here is how long this stuff lasts...



I've heard it all - going through this thread - about all the ways & means of achieving crystal water clarity, removal all undesirable elements, with no adverse effects on plant fertilizers, and producing a high level of water quality - ime & imo the way to do that inexpensively and with no concerns or regrets, is to simply use rechargeable Seachem Purigen, particularly in a discus tank.
Been using it for years, after trying Chemi-Pure and a variety of other approaches and products, and I swear by Purigen - you can't beat it !


----------

